# High nitrites



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok, I have a 55g tank with 5 3-4 inch rbp in there. I have 260 watts shining in wiht 3 sword plants. I keep the temp at 79 degrees, have a wet/dry filter, and a uv sterilizer. I try to keep my p's as happy as possible. My tank has been up and running for about 3 months. About 3-4 weeks ago, I got a whole bunch of new plants. Turns out the plants didn't do so well and caused a huge algea bloom and brown algea to grow all over my gravel. Before this my nitrite levels were fine. After I removed the plants 2-3 weeks ago, my nitrite levels have skyrocketed. I have noticed the brown algea dissapearing, and the green blooms I still have once a week. I have changed 25 percent of the water two days in a row now. There is no change in nitrites and high nitrates levels. I figured the bacteria would just catch up with the nitrite level but hasn't for the last 2-3 weeks. My p's seem fine. I am going to change 25% of the water every day until the levels at least drop off some. Is this ok and what do you guys suggest? Thanks


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Try nitrite zorb. throw in wet dry and that will remove it. And you can recharge it. It comes in a fine mesh bag so you can add in almmost any filter.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Lay off the massive water changes....give the bacteria time to populate.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok, I will lay off the water changes. But I am saying that ever since I put those plants in the levels have been high. That is for about 2-3 weeks. I thought that the bacteria would have populated like crazy by now.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

what are your ammonia levels?


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

My ammonia is at zero. I don't know what to make of this either!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I was just thinking maybe you don't have enough biological filtration, and the bacteria is having trouble keeping up converting nitrites(no2) into nitrates(no3).

what are you running for filters?maybe an upgrade is in order.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have a wet/dry filter that is rated up to a 75 gallon tank with plenty of bio balls so I really don't think its the filtering.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

maybe its not working correctly. just for the heck of it add a hang on filter an see what happens


----------

